# Steam: Termin des Halloween-Sale geleakt



## Matthias Dammes (6. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Termin des Halloween-Sale geleakt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Termin des Halloween-Sale geleakt


----------



## Orzhov (6. Oktober 2014)

Civilization Beyond Earth passt da doch hervorragend rein. Immerhin sind gigantische unterirdische Würmer und Mutationen die entfernt an eine Kombination aus Käfer und Bär erinnern verdammt gruselig.


----------



## Apocaliptica (6. Oktober 2014)

hätte ja niemand mit gerechnet, dass die halloween-sales etwa dann stattfinden, wann auch halloween ist


----------



## l0l (6. Oktober 2014)

Halloween Sale an Halloween? Diese verschlagenen Amis, damit hätte sicher niemand gerechnet.
Well played, Gabe, well played.


----------



## leckmuschel (6. Oktober 2014)

es ist wieder soweit ;D 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUo1PgKksgw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr2GdRBDOmU


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Da wird wohl meine KK wieder anfangen mit glühen.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da wird wohl meine KK wieder anfangen mit glühen.



Hm, meistens ist da aufgrund der Thematik nichts für mich dabei - ich warte dann immer gleich auf Weihnachten.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Och irgendwelche Mystery-Games wären prädistiniert für den Halloween-Sale und da gibts von einigen Indies durchaus interessantes.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn mir Halloween egal ist, mich verbindet damit gar nichts. Steamaktionen sind aber immer gut


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gp-giY_ewM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wamboland (6. Oktober 2014)

Tja - wer hätte das erwartet. ^^

Aber mir geht es auch so das da durch die thematische Bindung meist nix für mich zu holen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, meistens ist da aufgrund der Thematik nichts für mich dabei - ich warte dann immer gleich auf Weihnachten.



Wieso Thematik? ^^ Bei den Sales ist doch immer alles querbeet runtergesetzt, mal dieses, mal jenes. Vlt sind bei den "indie"-Games mehr Schwerpunkt auf Grusel, aber ansonsten werden sicher die meisten Games genau die gleichen sein, die auch an Weihnachten dann in den Sale kommen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso Thematik? ^^ Bei den Sales ist doch immer alles querbeet runtergesetzt, mal dieses, mal jenes. Vlt sind bei den "indie"-Games mehr Schwerpunkt auf Grusel, aber ansonsten werden sicher die meisten Games genau die gleichen sein, die auch an Weihnachten dann in den Sale kommen



Nein, zu Halloween sind eben nur Spiele erlaubt, die zur Thematik passen.
Steht so auch im Artikel und der verlinkten Quelle.
Ein Assassin's Creed wird da zum Beispiel eher nicht dabei sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, zu Halloween sind eben nur Spiele erlaubt, die zur Thematik passen.
> Steht so auch im Artikel und der verlinkten Quelle.
> Ein Assassin's Creed wird da zum Beispiel eher nicht dabei sein.


Ergo werden wohl mehr Horror-Titel im Sales-Topf landen, schätze ich.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

The Evil within -70%


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> The Evil within -70%


Bist ein bisschen überoptimistisch, mein Guter... [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.   Aber ich glaube auch nicht daran, daß das Game jetzt schon überhaupt rabattiert angeboten wird.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich denk mal es werden die üblichen verdächtigen sein 

100 Indie Angebote - 50 Spiele mit horror oder horror dlcs


----------



## Monalye (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich freu mich darauf schon ganz besonders, mir fehlen noch einige gute Horror- und Zombiespiele, vor allem die letzten Survival-Indies. 
Ich hoffe auf Vergünstigungen bei "The Forrest", "Resident Evil 4" und 6 mit DLC's, "The Walking Dead" (alle, da ich noch kein einziges habe) und ganz besonders cool wäre es, wenn es  auch für "The Evil Within" bereits beim Halloween-Sale einen kleinen Preisnachlass geben würde. Deshalb wart ich mit der Anschaffung dieses Games sicher den Halloween-Sale ab, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, der Titel würde großartig zum Thema passen


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2014)

bei twd 2 würd ich wohl endlich mal zuschlagen, wenn der rabatt stimmt. 
ansonsten hab ich nix an horror-games.


----------



## totman (30. Oktober 2014)

Mal durchwühlen ob was passendes dabei ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2014)

Ob The Vanishing of Ethan Carter noch ein bissl günstiger wird? [emoji6]


----------



## Cityboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Hmm .. lohnt sich Resi 6 für den 10-ner? Hat das einer schon? .. und kann man´s auch komplett im Singleplayer spielen? oder ist Resi 6 eher Multiplayer?


----------



## svd (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie im 5er, kannst du das genauso gut im Alleingang bewältigen.

Persönlich bin ich vom HW Sale eher enttäuscht. Die, für mich, interessanten, Spiele hab ich leider schon. 
Der Rest... als ob dir Steam beim "Trick or Treaten" ein Stück Roquefort in die geöffnete Tüte legte...


----------



## lars9401 (30. Oktober 2014)

Da warte ich lieber aus den Weihnachts-Sale. 1. gibts dann wieder Sammelkarten und 2. kann man sich da wieder ein paar Cent dazu verdienen.

Valve sollte dringend das Layout überarbeiten. Sich durch 19 Seiten zu wühlen ist nervig, wenn sich dann auch noch jedes Mal die Anordnung ändert.


----------



## PcJuenger (30. Oktober 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Hmm .. lohnt sich Resi 6 für den 10-ner? Hat das einer schon? .. und kann man´s auch komplett im Singleplayer spielen? oder ist Resi 6 eher Multiplayer?



Habe mit einem Kumpel zwei der 4 Kampagnen durch und 1 so halb durch. Ist ganz nett, aber jetzt auch nicht der Brüller. Im Koop ist's ganz lustig, weiß nicht, ob's allein auch so Spaß macht, da es manchmal doch schon echt stumpf ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Einerseits etwas ernüchternd für mich, weil unter den Angeboten nichts Interessantes dabei ist... Andererseits gut, dass ich nicht wieder in einen neuen Kaufrausch lande. Hatte mir fest vorgenommen, bis zum Winter Sale nichts mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## MP16 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist Legacy of Kain gut, bzw kann man es mit Vampires The Masquerade vergleichen?


----------



## lars9401 (30. Oktober 2014)

MP16 schrieb:


> Ist Legacy of Kain gut, bzw kann man es mit Vampires The Masquerade vergleichen?



Ich hab bis jetzt nur den 2ten Teil gespielt. Der hat mich gut unterhalten. Ich würde es aber eher in Richtung Zelda schieben als Vampires zuzuordnen.


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2014)

MP16 schrieb:


> Ist Legacy of Kain gut, bzw kann man es mit Vampires The Masquerade vergleichen?



Habe Legacy of Kain damals auf der PSone gespielt und fand es eigentlich recht gut.

Spielt sich aber ziemlich anders als Vampires The Masquerade - ist eher ein Action Adventure.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

Wer es noch nicht hat dem kann ich vampires bloodlines emphelen 

eins der besten vampir spiele


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Der Rest... als ob dir Steam beim "Trick or Treaten" ein Stück Roquefort in die geöffnete Tüte legte...



Komischer Vergleich. Roquefort ist doch sehr lecker! 

Im HW-Sale wurde ich noch nie fündig; ist thematisch wohl einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gestern bei drei Spielen zugeschlagen. Bin zufrieden. [emoji6] 

The Long Dark und The Vanishing of Ethan Carter standen auf meiner Wunschliste und The Moon Sliver sah auch interessant aus.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2014)

MP16 schrieb:


> Ist Legacy of Kain gut, bzw kann man es mit Vampires The Masquerade vergleichen?


Ja. Nein. 

Hier ein Gameplay Video aus _Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver_:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LslLNHGvCDU
Das Faszinierende an den Soul Reaver Teilen ist, daß man den Level in 2 Dimensionen durchqueren kann, die sich durch die eigenen Fähigkeiten und die Level Architektur unterscheiden. In der einen Dimension kann man beispielsweise durch Gitter gelangen oder durch den Dimensionswechsel auf ein Rohr springen, welches in der anderen Dimension zu hoch war. Ebenso faszinierend ist die Geschichte über den ausgestoßenen mutierten Vampir Raziel, der nach langer Zeit sieht, was aus seinen ehemaligen Kumpanen (oder waren es Brüder?) geworden ist. Als in Soul Reaver 2 noch Zeitreisen dazu kommen wird die Story komplexer.

Auf Steam gibt's afaik nur die EN Variante.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

zum oben erwähnten bloodlines noch 

Für unsere Freunde von RPG & Tower Defense
Save 67% on Defender's Quest: Valley of the Forgotten on Steam

Witcher 1+ 2 samt GOG Kopie gibts auch auf Steam fürn 5,59€ zusammen wo ja bald witcher 3 kommt 
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam

Walking Dead & Wolf Among us da auf Herbst Sale warten für besseren Rabatt

Alice im Wunderland (American McGee nicht Disney) 2,49€
Save 75% on Alice: Madness Returns on Steam

Devil May Cry der Reboot gibt Herbst Sale besseren Rabatt

The Secret World - Buy to Play bis Content Patch 4 alles inbegriffen 10,19€
Save 66% on The Secret World on Steam


----------



## dangee (31. Oktober 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Da warte ich lieber aus den Weihnachts-Sale. 1. gibts dann wieder Sammelkarten und 2. kann man sich da wieder ein paar Cent dazu verdienen.
> 
> Valve sollte dringend das Layout überarbeiten. Sich durch 19 Seiten zu wühlen ist nervig, wenn sich dann auch noch jedes Mal die Anordnung ändert.



ja das layout ist recht unübersichtlich. Diese Seite verschafft etwas mehr Überblick:
https://steamdb.info/sales/


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht hat dem kann ich vampires bloodlines emphelen
> 
> eins der besten vampir spiele



Aber cut in Deutschland....


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Aber cut in Deutschland....



Das ist echt cut bei euch?
So krass habe ich das gar nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das ist echt cut bei euch?
> So krass habe ich das gar nicht in Erinnerung.





> Zensiertes Intro
> Der Prinz entschuldigt sich noch bei dem Vampir, der den Spieler gebissen hat. Anschließend zieht der Leibwächter des Prinzen sein Schwert, holt damit aus und schlägt sichtbar den Kopf des Vampirs ab. Umschnitt auf die teils angewiderten, teils erschrockenen Zuschauer. Die Kamera wechselt wieder zurück auf die Bühne, wo sich der kopflose Leichnam des Vampirs in Asche auflöst.
> 
> 
> ...


fsk 16 cut ^^


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns is es USK 16 mit nem dicken Uncut Stempel auf dem Cover


----------

